# 8dp5dt and positive HPT - could the HCG still be in my system from 15 days ago??



## Hopeful H (May 5, 2010)

Hello!

Can anyone put my mind at rest please?!  I was naughty this morning and took an HPT - I'm 8dp my 5dt and the test was a BFP.  Has anyone else tested 3 days before the clinic told them to and got a false positive?

Please help!!

xxx Hopeful H xxx


----------



## thornton (Nov 28, 2007)

Hopeful H

The trigger would have gone from your system. My clinic do testing 10dp 5dt - so it principle it could be positive and if you have done a test then it is definately looking good.

Keeping everything crossed.
x


----------



## Hopeful H (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Thornton ...I really hope so   xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi hun

I tested 5dp5det, and for a very very faint line. Then on a clearblue digital I get 'pregnant' 6dp5det. So all sounds good!!! 
Good luck 
Natalie xxx


----------

